# Wood, or Wood & PVC Greenhouse?



## Billbagdaddy (Oct 7, 2009)

I'm about to build a greenhouse. I've narrowed it down to either wood frame 4' walls with curved pvc upper or, completely pvc. Both have pro's and cons. Wood is more expensive but sturdier and less likely to get moved in a storm like the lighter less expensive pvc.
Any thoughts?


----------



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

I've kind of gotten away from trying to build one now. Seems to me I could buy a pre-fab frame and go from there. I am interested to hear of anyone else that has more insight! I know there are a few threads of folks that have built their own, one REALLY nice one using recycled lumber. Me, not much access to that anymore.

This is what I am looking at:

http://www.shelterlogic.com/ProductDetail.aspx?ProductId=03859be7-7bd6-4cda-8603-9df80095b3e8

Seems to me for $350 I have the basics and can modify it as needed.


----------



## Billbagdaddy (Oct 7, 2009)

That could work, I'd need 6 of them, I'm thinking 2 side by side 50 feet long.


----------



## cqp33 (Apr 2, 2012)

You could even reinforce it with wood posts to help "keep it put" during storms and high winds! Maybe a combination of the kit with 4 corner posts cemented a couple/few feet down to keep it put, then you could see from there! Would add about $60 to the price tag and the labor of digging 4 holes and mixing a batch of quickcrete but may be worth the time/money/effort!


----------



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

Modifying it yes. I can definitely see making the ends wood framed to accept a door and vent. For securing, I'm not a big fan of the screw type anchors, not much faith there. I was going to bury cinder blocks and tie to them.

Billbagdaddy, They have numerous sizes of them, small to commercial. Not sure where you are located but here you can get commercial greenhouses for the price of dismantling and hauling away. Check Craigslist, there is usually one or two on there, depending on time of year. I don't have room for something that large but have thought of going for one and building it to the size I need, with LOTS of extra parts!


----------



## Billbagdaddy (Oct 7, 2009)

Extra parts are good, I'm in East TN. I've got some acreage so room is not the problem. Sometimes we get some wicked winds here at the foot of the Smoky's.


----------



## cqp33 (Apr 2, 2012)

I contacted the place in your link and asked about a warranty and life expectancy of the plastic covering in the kit in your link, I was interested too. The warranty is for 1 year and life expectancy is 1-3 years. $400 for a year to me is not worth it!


----------



## Tweto (Nov 26, 2011)

The plastic covering may only make it 1 year. I have been researching some of these plastic covered green houses and to get started, I think they are a good way to see if a bigger investment maybe something you want to do.

One of the comments and Amazon said that the owner contacted the manufacturer and they said that the plastic covering needs to be removed and stored in the winter. If it was mine I would want it available to me all winter.


----------



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

Yes, over the winter is when I would want to use it. I would likely remove the cover for the summer.

One year for the covering does not seem quite right. Folks have posted how they get a few years out of regular 6mill plastic. Something to do more research into now!


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

Chances are, that idea of the plastic being good for only a year is just the warranty. I bet you'd get more use out of it than that.

I have this pre fabbed greenhouse. It's a couple years old now and stays out all winter - no problems so far.


----------

